# cowpeas that were planted for hay



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

We have 70 acres of cowpeas that were planted for hay. I am sure we will wait until after they bloom to cut them for hay, will the honeybees gather nectar and make honey from cowpeas?

I have 3 colonies that are located in a pecan grove that probably will be sprayed for pecan weevils in the next few days. Do I need to move more colonies on the cowpeas? The cowpeas are about 5" tall at this time.

Myron Denny
Glencoe Okla


----------

